
Netflix Throttles Its Videos on AT&T, Verizon Networks - spike021
http://www.wsj.com/articles/netflix-throttles-its-videos-on-at-t-verizon-phones-1458857424
======
tracker1
I'm with Netflix on this one, I think people would be far more pissed to see a
$500 bill from AT&T or Verizon... I'm still angry about an AT&T billing error
from 15 years ago, that I wouldn't consider them again to this day... I can
only imagine what they'd do to someone going over their cap... same for
Verizon.

Beyond that, I don't need 1080p on a 4-6" screen. That said, I think Netflix
should probably mention that they have detected a mobile device on
CARRIER_NAME and are throttling to protect their bandwidth cap.

